# Cornwall Judo Martial Arts School



## Kevdak (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, I am just looking for information about this school. They teach alot of styles, (Aikido, Aiki-Jutsu, Judo & Jiu-Jitsu, Nin-Jutsu and Tai-Chi Chuan.) The fee per month is $20.00 and is located at 105 3rd Street West, Cornwall Ontario 613-936-1952.

As I said I'm looking for info about them and wondering if the have any credentials? Any input is much aprechated.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is how I look at it:
For $20 per month, I would just join and decide if it seems to be good teaching and a good style.  As long as you don't have to sign a lengthy payment contract, $20 is a very small price. 

AoG


----------



## Vajrapani (Feb 7, 2008)

Heya Kedvak, 
Are you still in Cornwall? Have you tried out the club. I'm moving there in a few months and I'm looking for something. If this club is good, maybe I'll join. Plus I'm looking for some Cornwall friends, since there doesn't seem to be much there to do.
Cheers!
ben



Kevdak said:


> Hi, I am just looking for information about this school. They teach alot of styles, (Aikido, Aiki-Jutsu, Judo & Jiu-Jitsu, Nin-Jutsu and Tai-Chi Chuan.) The fee per month is $20.00 and is located at 105 3rd Street West, Cornwall Ontario 613-936-1952.
> 
> As I said I'm looking for info about them and wondering if the have any credentials? Any input is much aprechated.


----------



## Jtoltesi (May 22, 2008)

hey guys, I just signed up on this site.  Kevdak as for the judo club on 3rd st . Sensei Claude has passed away, he was very very good and it;s sad to see him go. he meant  a lot to martial artists all around the world. there are a bunch of other clubs in Cornwall some you should stay away from but i wont bad mouth any. some club your earn your belt and some you pay for it. it your interested let me know.
JToltesi


----------

